# Muzzle for puppy shot?



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried to locate a similar thread to this question and I hope I am not repeating something already posted on this site.

Today Suzy had her booster kennel cough shot. She only needed the shot so the vet tech was to give it to her. First the tech took Suzy's temp, it has seemed to me each visit that the thermometer is on the larger side for a little puppy. Suzy screamed about the temp taking. She turned quickly and the tech startled and said "do we need a muzzle?" I thought she was kidding and said no. Then when she tried to give the shot she did not get the needle right in and Suzy growled. The tech again mentioned the muzzle.

I have had several dogs and none has ever needed a muzzle for a shot nor can I recall my dogs screaming over shots. I said I would not muzzle Suzy and the tech began to approach again with the needle and Suzy was antsy and not holding still. The tech suggested the muzzle and I asked to see the vet instead.

I heard the tech give him an accurate overview of what happened. He came into the room, explained the dogs get scared at the vets because it is not a fun place and they all act different. We agreed I would hold Suzy looking away from the needle and he gave her the shot. Suzy screamed like she did after one of her last shots. I don't know if this is one of the burning sensation shots.

I asked if the tech was new and she has had five years experience in another practice.

Do Hav's typically need to be muzzled for shots or exams such as having their temps taken? I have a personal connection to this vet and I am reluctant to change unless there is a reason. Am I over reacting to the three time suggestion of putting a muzzle on Suzy? I felt a muzzle would scare her even more. I said I was going to leave without the shot but then was told she is not immunized without this first booster and getting a blood titer did not make sense if she is this threatened by the poking.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The muzzle is for the safety of the vet tech and the dog. We have had to muzzle carmen when we get her nails trimmed but it depends on the person. Sometimes she just sits there for her nail trim or she starts growling and turning her head. 

Bring treats next time you do shots so she knows you have goodies. Give her a treat while she is getting her shots so she is distracted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't get too overly concerned about the request to muzzle her. I've never had a vet ask to muzzle my dogs but I took my cat to the vet the other day and I'm suprised that he didn't muzzle her for her exam. She gets freaked out at the vets and was growling at him. She even hissed a couple of times. When she's out of her element she becomes the feline version of Cujo.
Estrella had a good suggestion of bringing treats next time to distract her. Did the tech spend some time with Suzy before she started doing things to her? My vet folks always spend a minute or two simply talking to the dogs and petting them before actually taking their temps or putting them on the scale or begining the exam. It seems to help calm them.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Before I forget, you want her to have tons of positive experiences at the vet. You don't need her thinking it is the "mean shot place". Go to the vet for fun, give her treats, dont always make it shots/apt time.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the great advice. I will bring treats and then make a point of stopping there on occasion just to say hello. The staff changes frequently so the front desk people will think I am nuts but that does not matter if it relaxes Suzy. I have a call in to our breeder, who lives close by. I think I will try her vet for a quick visit, he takes care of all her dogs and knows the breed well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A Havanese puppy should not need to be muzzled. In general, it isn't an outrageous suggestion to muzzle a dog for shots, but a Hav pup should be easy enough to restrain.

If you want to help the next time, you can take some wet food and smear it on a paper towel to give to Suzy just as they are going to inject her. She sounds sensitive and will probably yelp anyway, but she will have something good to come back to right away to distract her.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly. Fortunately she is done with her shots but she does have her spay coming up next month. So much for a little puppy to go through. I know she was scared but I think if the needle had not taken three tries things would not have gotten so out of control. She is running around like nothing happened. We had a nice snuggle for a few minutes at home but she is so over that and onto more active activity!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*good ideas*



EstrellaVila said:


> Before I forget, you want her to have tons of positive experiences at the vet. You don't need her thinking it is the "mean shot place". Go to the vet for fun, give her treats, dont always make it shots/apt time.


It is also very important to have many people handle them as puppies. Touching them all over on a regular basis. And what Kimberley said is a good idea .Rather than a quick treat give them something that they have to work at for a while.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

While we were at the vet today for a check-up and shots-we also had him checked out due to our wild night last night-our vet and the tech were with us for an hour and a half! They snuggle and play with Scooter and hold him until he's submissive followed by lots of love and hugs. She told me to stop by anytime to weigh him or to say hello. While the vet administered the shots the tech held him tightly so he was still. He yelped a little bit but they were quick with hugs and kisses and his tail was wagging again. Since this is our first dog I don't know if this is common but this office was recommended to us by a friend so I'm glad I listened! They're wonderful and so reassuring, I don't know which one of us needs it more while we're there.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> If you want to help the next time, you can take some wet food and smear it on a paper towel to give to Suzy just as they are going to inject her.


Our vet clinic does this every time they give a shot. They use some kind of meat-flavored baby food. Scout didn't even notice getting his rabies shot!

No one has ever even mentioned muzzling the dogs for their shots.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Totally agree with Kimberly, make them work for their goodies. When we go to the vet we bring treats they can slowly nibble on/lick while they get their shots. Carmen wont eat cause she is so stressed, but Tito will cow out. It works really well. Our vets let the dogs sniff them and let them check out what the vet is doing which helps calm them down.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a long conversation with our breeder last night. I wanted to know if maybe Suzy's parents are very sensitive to needles or otherwise have a problem with getting shots. She not only owns the parents but also some half siblings of Suzy. She has not had her dogs react this way and suggested trying another vet. I have the name of her own vet who is not terribly far. As spay time is coming up in a few weeks I think I will interview her vet and visit a couple of times. If things go well I will change in time for the spay to be done there. I am concerned about Suzy being left without me if she is going to have a negative reaction to the present vet office. Maybe I am making a big deal out of this but my maternal instincts tell me we need at least a different vet tech. The breeder also said she has not had the vet tech give any shots, it is always the vet herself.

If Suzy is negative on the new vet I guess we will stay where she is presently seen as we have a personal connection. The change would be awkward but our breeder pointed out that this clinic is geared more toward the large animal and less toward toy breed dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ginny, I think you are doing the right thing by checking out another vet. If you stay with your current vet, insist that the vet give the shots. I have seen Jasper freak out with certain Vet techs (and Vets) and be fine with others. We switched Vets within the practice and with that came a whole new set of vet techs. The whole team has a calmer more positive energy and approach and seems to have made a difference with Jasper. Cash could care less. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the spay if you trust and have a relationship with this Vet. Suzy is going to hate it no matter who does it. She is just a sensitive girl like my Jasper. People say dogs live in the moment and don't carry things around with them...Well they have not met Jasper and I suspect Suzy. But he does finally let things go. These sensitive dogs are just more ...human than most.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> First the tech took Suzy's temp, it has seemed to me each visit that the thermometer is on the larger side for a little puppy.


My vet takes Riley's temp with an ear thermometer... It's very quick an much nicer than the "big shove".


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you should go with your gut. Even if you don't want to change veterinarians, maybe you could ask for another vet tech. I think Suzy probably picked up on the tone of the vet tech. I can't imagine a havanese puppy needing a muzzle!

My vet gave Salsa her shots and she spent a while just loving her up, talking to her, and crumbled up treats to give her while she gave the shots. Salsa didn't even know what happened. That was the first time I've had a vet give treats while doing shots and I think it made a big difference.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys. I have appointments to meet two vets next week. I ask if they use the ear thermometer. One vet is around half the price of my current vet and the other vet for the spay, that surprised me. I thought they would be roughly equal in price.

You reminded me that where I used to take my last dog how the techs would fuss and talk baby talk to him. He was a huge Bichon with lots of medical problems (including a long history of crystals and stones as we are discussing with some Havs)so he was a frequent flier at the office. He was never nervous and did not flinch for a shot. It could be he as more like Cash in temperament and Suzy is indeed more like Jasper. She sure seems to have very strong emotions.


----------

